# First Hunt Test Tomorrow: Last-minute tips?



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Tomorrow is our first AKC Hunt Test. I was wondering if anyone has any last-minute tips? I am hoping to arrive early to walk a few braces before our turn as we are in the 5th brace.

Any items that are worthwhile to bring aside from water, buckets, our starter pistol, collars/leashes, waterproof shoes, blaze orange clothing, and the average gear for dogs and humans?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if running A in brace - blaze orange collar - if B yellow - if you do not have the collar - someone will loan you 1 - if pup is broken 2 bird & gun - the JH is a cake walk - - GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just relax your nerves as much as possible.
Try and air the dog so he can take care of his business before the brace.

Most important is have someone with you to take pictures, and then post them for us.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RT says good luck...


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Thanks! We had a great time, learned a lot, and are looking forward to our next Test. We didn't find any birds while on course, but I'm happy with how she worked. There were times where she had her nose to the ground and was clearly focused and she was looking for birds the majority of the time we were out.

I appreciate all of the advice and encouragement.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes the scenting conditions can be terrible.
You can use the breezy (if there is any) to give them a better chance at a find.

A good article for any new bird dog handlers.
http://steadywithstyle.com/using-the-wind/


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Was there a bird field? 

Don't worry, my very first (and only) hunt test I entered Riley in, we failed miserably. We were in the last brace. We had gotten there at 8 am and it rained all day. By the time we ran, everything was soaking wet, as was I. Riley was ready to go, and he ran like it. We walked a short course and got to the bird field. I couldn't keep him in it. He ran and ran and ran. We never found a single bird. I'm pretty sure that we were the only dog not to find a bird that day. 

So, don't worry about it. It happens. If you and the dog had fun, then go ahead. 

As an aside, Riley went on to win quite a few field trials, mainly against the white dogs. He's had wild pheasants, quail and prairie chickens shot over him.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I like the advice (from the late Lord Joicey) to a novice handler from the David Hudson's "Working Pointers and Setters" book: "Take your whistle out of your mouth, put your hands into your pockets, and let the dog get on with his work." This advice worked for me and my V. on our first test day.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

There is truth in that advice. 
My first hunt test, a judge came up to me afterwards and told me I needed to put duct tape over my mouth.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I judge told a NSTRA member His dog would score better if he put his whistle in his pocket.


The worst thing I have ever done during a trial is not trust my dogs point. He went on point and the bird was flushed. Had to call a safety because it flew in between me and the judge. Cash locks up again pointing the exact spot as before. I'm thinking old bird scent and release him. He was right, a second bird flushes. His brace mate gets the points for backing and I learned always trust the dog.


----------

